# Southern Florida 30th April for a week



## bogof1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking for a one bed place in Sourhern Florida from 30th April for 7 nights. Prefer Atlantic coast but would consider Gulf coast. Anything in the Keys would be good as well. Would also consider a studio.
Thanks for looking


----------



## bocamike (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi... I have a week in a 2 bedroom on Vanderbilt Beach in Naples for April 30 - May 7. $700. for the week. This is a small (15 unit) beach front building. This unit has a street view.  If interested contact Mike at...  mrrinaldi@aol.com


----------



## DancingWaters (Mar 21, 2016)

Marriott Beach place Towers 1 bedroom, full kitchen.  April 3-10


----------



## bogof1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Anything around Vero Beach area ?


----------

